# Strange tummy after Orgasm



## Tickles

Hi ladies,

I just had a 'ahem' orgasm :blush:, and straight after I looked down at my lower tummy (below my belly button) and the shape of it was uneaven, it was poking up on the right hand side and it was hard to the touch. It seemed to go within a minute or two. But what was it? :shrug:and is my baby ok?

Weve had sex a few times during this pregnancy but Ive never relaxed enough to have an orgasm (too concerned for baby to enjoy it completly)

See this is the reason I dont want to be having sex whilst pregnant lol, too much worry with it.....:nope:


xx


----------



## megrenade

totally normal!

your uterus contracts during orgasm and will stay relatively hard for a few minutes after; and your baby is totally fine :thumbup:

keep enjoying yourself! :winkwink:


----------



## Tickles

Thank you!

It was all poking up on the right hand side, it looked so weird!! No pain or anything just rock hard and on the right hand side. I havnt felt many real kicks yet so I cant feel out for anything to make sure baby is ok.
I have my scan on Tuesday, ill be worried right up until then :(

xx


----------



## megrenade

Tickles said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It was all poking up on the right hand side, it looked so weird!! No pain or anything just rock hard and on the right hand side. I havnt felt many real kicks yet so I cant feel out for anything to make sure baby is ok.
> I have my scan on Tuesday, ill be worried right up until then :(
> 
> xx

that's probably your baby on the right side! I know when Jericho is on one side, that part of my belly sticks up a little higher.

don't worry unless you have any bleeding or major cramping.. I had cramping after orgasm until I hit about 16 weeks.. but it's totally normal.. try not to worry too much! 

think of women with Braxton Hicks who have those contractions frequently! it doesn't hurt the baby :hugs:


----------



## babyfromgod

Totally normal hun. Happens to me too


----------



## Tickles

Ok cool thank you :)

I shall go for a nice shower now and try to relax lol
Come on baby kick me in the mean time lol

xx


----------



## Tickles

babyfromgod said:


> Totally normal hun. Happens to me too

Thank you, even the lumpy bit lol

xx


----------



## mummy2b2010

Hunnie i get this every time...its kind of a braxton hick contraction absolutely nothing to worry about,the weird poky out but was prob your baby as mine is really noticable even hubby notices it and it just relaxes down after a few mins,then my lo starts kickin away,prob tellin me off fr restricting his space for a few mins lol but i promise its totally normal xxx


----------



## mandwrx

Just a contraction, I get them after 'O' and if I exert myself too much especially at work bending and lifting. Uterus contracts and you can feel where the baby is laying so one side can stick up or out more. I've had braxton hicks throughout all my pregnancies with no dramas, I believe its good practise for labour, keeps those muscles toned and prepares the cervix to dilate easily!


----------



## GirlRacer

Sounds very normal to me hun, I get a really hard stomach after an orgasm too, and like others have said its due to the uterus contracting (though not to be confused with birth contraction) which is totally normal during and after an orgasm. I always find as well that our little man goes mad moving around loads after I have an orgasm! :haha:


----------



## Tickles

Thank you all so much :) I feel loads better now.

So if it gets baby moving maybe I sould do it more!?! lol

Im liking the idea that the pokey out bit was my baby, he/she must be quite big! lol But it was so freaky at the time.

Anyway thanks ladies for helping calm my mind. I love this forum for these little worries :)

xx


----------



## GirlRacer

Tickles said:


> Thank you all so much :) I feel loads better now.
> 
> So if it gets baby moving maybe I sould do it more!?! lol
> 
> Im liking the idea that the pokey out bit was my baby, he/she must be quite big! lol But it was so freaky at the time.
> 
> Anyway thanks ladies for helping calm my mind. I love this forum for these little worries :)
> 
> xx

Its certainly not harmful for baby and I've read as well that after and during an orgasm endorphins are released which leave us feeling happy and calm, and during pregnancy as well as us feeling good after an orgasm it can pass through to our LO's, though they don't know whats going on don't worry :haha:

Its nice posting on forums where other people are going through the same things as we are definitely :) x


----------



## Tickles

Its such a nice thing to be able to talk to other ladies in the same boat without feeling silly or embarrassed. Things we cant talk to OH or parents about - Parents especially! lol

xx


----------



## bw9522

Thank god im not the only one lol. You can really see wigglet after its kinda nice.


----------

